# hablando en plata



## alc112

Espero que les guste, me parecio interesante como para ponerlo aquí. disfrutenlo

Cada idioma tiene sus propias locuciones, y la traducción literal no sólo no suele tener sentido, si no que las más de las veces produce un resultado cómico. 

A estas traslaciones las podríamos llamar traducciones forzadas, falsos modismos o, simplemente, modismos traducidos; pero el título escogido, speaking in silver (hablando en plata), ya utilizado en Verbalia, me parece acertadísimo.



Veamos algunos ejemplos:



Shit, little parrot (cágate, lorito).
To fight to a broken arm (luchar a brazo partido).
This is nothing of the other thursday (no es nada del otro jueves).
To be in the Valencia's moon (estar en la luna de Valencia).
For if the flies (por si las moscas).
To lose the stirrup (perder los estribos).
To pay the duck (pagar el pato).
There is not your aunt (no hay tu tía).
To give cat for hare (dar gato por liebre).
Con ellas se pueden hacer textos realmente curiosos, como el siguiente, que trata de una típica discusión de pareja protagonizada por una pareja de habla inglesa muy "a la española".





Husband: Let me see the Football World Cup!

Marido: ¡Déjame ver el mundial de fútbol!



Wife: Go away and frie asparagous! You are nothing more than a 

morning-singer and a without-shame!

Esposa: ¡Vete a freír espárragos! ¡No eres más que un 

cantamañanas y un sinverguenza!



Husband: Always fucking the female pig! I go to see the 

football at Diego's house.

Marido: ¡Siempre jodiendo la marrana! Me voy a ver el fútbol a 

casa de Diego.



Wife: The mother who gave birth to you! If you want to go out 

by legs, then you don't come back. If I have seen you I don't 

remember.

Esposa: ¡La madre que te parió! Si te quieres ir por piernas, 

no vuelvas. Si te he visto no me acuerdo.



Husband: To me, neither fu nor fa. It peals me it. It sweats 

me it. I do not come back.

Marido: A mi, ni fu ni fa. Me la pela. Me la suda. No vuelvo.



Wife: Send eggs the uncle! For me, good of the Paraguay! I 

will go with Antonio, which is not turkey mucus and to another 

thing, butterfly.

Esposa: ¡Manda huevos el tío! ¡Por mi, guay del Paraguay! Me 

voy con Antonio, que no es moco de pavo y a otra cosa, 

mariposa.



Husband: Don't fuck me! Swicht off and let's go! Your pan has 

gone? With that sissy beach always marking parcel? You really 

mean it?

Marido: ¡No me jodas! ¡Apaga y vámonos! ¿Se te ha ido la olla? 

¿Con ese maricón de playa siempre marcando paquete? ¿De 

verdad?



Wife: Gelous?

Esposa: ¿Celoso?



Husband: Don't go by the Ubeda's mountain! Don't roll yourself 

like a window blind, I want the answer now or it fall on you a 

cigar and a brown that you shit!

Marido: ¡No te vayas por los cerros de Úbeda! ¡No te enrolles 

como una persiana, quiero la respuesta ahora o te cae un puro 

y un marrón que te cagas!



Wife: You are more silly than the hair of my ass, that see the 

shit coming and don't move away! It finished what it was 

given. I go with him and you stay composed and without 

girlfriend.

Esposa: ¡Eres mas tonto que los pelos de mi culo, que ven 

venir la mierda y no se apartan! Se acabó lo que se daba. Me 

voy con él y te quedas compuesto y sin novia.



Husband: You have more tale than Little Street. You will not 

leave me!

Marido: Tienes más cuento que Calleja. ¡No me dejarás!



Wife: You allucinate little cucumbers! Until then, Lucas! And 

I take the TV with me.

Esposa: ¡Tu alucinas pepinillos! ¡Hasta luego, Lucas! Y me 

llevo la tele.



Husband: My happiness in a hole!

Marido: ¡Mi gozo en un pozo!



(Moral: Everywhere they boil beans. Between whistles and 

flutes, with women, you never give foot with ball. What 

doggish life!).

(Moraleja: En todas partes cuecen habas. Entre pitos y 

flautas, con las mujeres, nunca das pie con bola. ¡Qué vida 

tan perra!).


----------



## cuchuflete

Nice work Alc!  Now, to make it even more interesting and funny for the English speaker,  how about "translating" the modismos en castellano.  O sea, explicar lo que significa, en español, cada frase.

Por ejemplo: ¡La madre que te parió!  No es, por supuesto, la frase completa.  Hay que explicar su origen y significado para que el lector capte el humor de la traducción literal.

Cria cuervos..... es otro ejemplo.  Raise crows!   Pero hay que explicar que te van a picar los ojos, ¿no?  y también explicar lo que quiere decir el refrán.

Bueno, 
de todos modos ha sido muy divertido.  Te lo agradezco,
Cuchu


----------



## alc112

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Nice work Alc! Now, to make it even more interesting and funny for the English speaker, how about "translating" the modismos en castellano. O sea, explicar lo que significa, en español, cada frase.
> 
> Por ejemplo: ¡La madre que te parió! No es, por supuesto, la frase completa. Hay que explicar su origen y significado para que el lector capte el humor de la traducción literal.
> 
> Cria cuervos..... es otro ejemplo. Raise crows! Pero hay que explicar que te van a picar los ojos, ¿no? y también explicar lo que quiere decir el refrán.
> 
> Bueno,
> de todos modos ha sido muy divertido. Te lo agradezco,
> Cuchu


 
Trataré de encontrar los origenes
sabes Cuchu, me encanta cuando un moderadoor me dice gracias en el foro, me motiva a seguir adelante


----------



## Benjy

alc112 said:
			
		

> Always fucking the female pig!



i dont unerstand spanish but i am going to assume that you didn't actually mean to write this. unless the wife has really weird habits =[


----------



## alc112

Benjy said:
			
		

> i dont unerstand spanish but i am going to assume that you didn't actually mean to write this. unless the wife has really weird habits =[


 
I just read it and copied it


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> I just read it and copied it the text



That's really not a very useful answer ALC.  Perhaps you could explain the origin phrase in a little detail, so Benjy could get an idea of why the EN version is so strange/funny/whatever.

Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Trataré de encontrar los origenes
> sabes Cuchu, me encanta cuando un moderadoor me dice gracias en el foro, me motiva a seguir adelante



Hombre, hay que tener en cuenta que un moderador es, ante todo, un forero, un colega.  Te doy las gracias que mereces pq me ha gustado mucho tu hilo.

abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## alc112

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> That's really not a very useful answer ALC. Perhaps you could explain the origin phrase in a little detail, so Benjy could get an idea of why the EN version is so strange/funny/whatever.
> 
> Cuchu


 
ahh
Yo pensé que me decía algo por el vocabulario
Deberías cerrar ya el hilo, se está convirtiendo en Chat y una cosa mas
Felicidades por tus 2500 posts Cuchu


----------



## Benjy

alc112 said:
			
		

> ahh
> Yo pensé que me decía algo por el vocabulario
> Deberías cerrar ya el hilo, se está convirtiendo en Chat y una cosa mas
> Felicidades por tus 2500 posts Cuchu



i give up


----------



## belén

Benjy said:
			
		

> i dont unerstand spanish but i am going to assume that you didn't actually mean to write this. unless the wife has really weird habits =[




It comes from the sentence "siempre jodiendo la marrana", nothing related to the habits of the wife...

That idiom would be translated:
Always fucking, the female pig...= Fucking in the sense of "pissing off" 
The female pig always pissing off!

This expression is used when someone bothers you continuously, you may tell them to stop: "stop, enough, I got it" but they keep picking on you, so you finally can't stand it anymore and scream: "The female pig (la marrana, femenine of marrano) always pissing off" which is like saying "Stop pissing me off!!!"

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## Benjy

belen said:
			
		

> It comes from the sentence "siempre jodiendo la marrana", nothing related to the habits of the wife...
> 
> That idiom would be translated:
> Always fucking, the female pig...= Fucking in the sense of "pissing off"
> The female pig always pissing off!
> 
> This expression is used when someone bothers you continuously, you may tell them to stop: "stop, enough, I got it" but they keep picking on you, so you finally can stand it anymore and scream: "The female pig (la marrana, femenine of marrano) always pissing off" which is like saying "Stop pissing me off!!!"
> 
> Cheers,
> Belén



ok.. thx i get it now 
btw to piss someone off is transative, and so always has an object (when its used intransitively (sp?) it means "get lost!" (at least in england it does))


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> ok.. thx i get it now
> btw to piss someone off is transative, and so always has an object (when its used intransitively (sp?) it means "get lost!" (at least in england it does))



Belén gave a great explanation!!

No, Benjy, here we have another collision of AE and BE.
to piss off in American English means to annoy or aggravate or bother.
Piss off! as an imperative, seems to be a Brit. usage meaning 'go away' or 'Get lost!'.

Please re-read Be's comments with the AE meaning in mind.

ALC- thanks for the congratulations, but the quantity is of no importance...what matters is whether we are helpful to one another.  Even a monkey could be trained to write a lot of posts!  

Cheers!
Cuchu


----------



## alc112

Cuchu, no me recomiendas una pagina para averiguar los origenes de las frases?
No encontré nada que pueda ayudar en google.
saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Cuchu, no me recomiendas una pagina para averiguar los origenes de las frases?
> No encontré nada que pueda ayudar en google.
> saludos



ALC- busca en cualquier refranero...hay varios en Recursos.  Los orígenes valen menos que una explicación como la de Belén de los significados.

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## valerie

Ok, I try with the title of the thread. 

*
Hablando en plata* is used as an introductory phrase, to announce you will call a spade a spade, eveything by its name

ex: Hablando en plata, estoy harta de que me digas lo que tengo que hacer

Plata means silver, and in everyday slang, money: No tengo plata
Obviously the phrase is especially relevant when the thing to be called a spade has something to do with money, for example:
Hablando en plata, cobró 300 euros antes de largarse


----------



## belén

Normally "hablando en plata" is used to aware * make* the listener *aware* that you may use inappropriate language and as Valerie says, call things by its *their real* name*s*.

Hablando en plata, tu hermana es una necia.

Speaking in silver, your sister is plain stupid.

I haven't really heard it in the money context, but that's me. I know "plata" means money colloquially, but I have never linked this idiom to the money business..

Cheers,
Be

Gracias Be,  
Now I finally get it!

Money business? or is it monkey business?




Un abrazo,
Qxu


----------



## belén

Shit, little parrot (cágate, lorito).
This expression is used when something amazes you.

Cágate lorito, a la boda del príncipe de Brunai fueron 8000 invitados!!!
Shit, little parrot, 8000 guest went to the Prince of Brunai's wedding!!!

To fight to a broken arm (luchar a brazo partido).
That means to fight as much as one possibly can

Luché a brazo partido, pero no conseguí ganar esa partida de tenis...
I fought to a broken arm, but I couldn't win that tennis match...

This is nothing of the other thursday (no es nada del otro jueves).
This expression means that whatever you are referring to, is nothing out of the ordinary.

¿Te gustó la película? Bah...nada del otro jueves
So did you like that film? Bah...nothing of the other Thursday, nothing special.

To be in the Valencia's moon (estar en la luna de Valencia).
That means to be absent minded.

Profesor: Eh, despierta, estás en la luna de Valencia!
Teacher: Hey, wake up, you are on Valencia's moon!

For if the flies (por si las moscas).
Just in case...

To lose the stirrup (perder los estribos).
To lose control over yourself...

To pay the duck (pagar el pato).
To be blamed of something you are not guilty of.

Copiamos todos en el examen, pero sólo yo pagué el pato...
We all copied in that exam, but only I paid the duck...

There is not your aunt (no hay tu tía).
There is no other way.

Volverás a casa antes de las cuatro. No hay tu tía.
You'll come back before four...There is no aunt!

To give cat for hare (dar gato por liebre).
To give something for something else.

Me dieron gato por liebre, me vendieron un cuadro que estaba firmado por Miró y me acabo de enterar de que es falso..

They gave me cat for hare, I bought a painting signed by Miró and I just found out it's a fake...

Who will be a darling and write down the equivalent idioms in English??    It would be a great way to learn them!!!
Cheers
La Be


----------



## Philippa

Hi La Be
Thanks for all your explanations:
Here are the 2 that are in my idioms book:

To lose the stirrup (perder los estribos).
To lose control over yourself...
To lose one's temper/fly off the handle
The teacher nearly lost her temper with the annoying class. She doesn't often fly off the handle, but today she came close!!   

To pay the duck (pagar el pato).
To be blamed of something you are not guilty of.
Copiamos todos en el examen, pero sólo yo pagué el pato...
We all copied in that exam, but only I paid the duck...
To pay for someone else's mistakes/ to get railroaded (American?)
We all copied in that exam, but only I got blamed. Not much of an idiom in British English?
Byeee
Philippa


----------



## VenusEnvy

belen said:
			
		

> Shit, little parrot (cágate, lorito).
> To be damned
> "You saw a pig fly?? Well, I'll be damned!"
> 
> To fight to a broken arm (luchar a brazo partido).
> To fight one's heart out
> "Last night, he fought his heart out against Oscar."
> 
> This is nothing of the other thursday (no es nada del otro jueves).
> To be nothing to do cartwheels over.
> "Did you like the movie last night?"
> -"Eh, I wouldn't do a cartwheel over it."
> 
> To be in the Valencia's moon (estar en la luna de Valencia).
> To have one's head in the clouds
> "Peter! Pay attention! Get your head outta the clouds!"
> 
> For if the flies (por si las moscas).
> ???
> 
> To lose the stirrup (perder los estribos).
> To fly off the handle
> To lose one's cool
> "I heard you got into a fight last night over something silly."
> -"Yah, I really lost my cool after this guy stole my drink."
> 
> To pay the duck (pagar el pato).
> ???
> 
> There is not your aunt (no hay tu tía).
> ???
> 
> To give cat for hare (dar gato por liebre).
> ???



Some of them really stumped me! The ones I thought of in English are in green. Enjoy!


----------



## cuchuflete

Muchas gracias Be,
Pongo la versión de AE dentro de tu texto.
Abrazos,
Qxu



			
				belen said:
			
		

> Shit, little parrot (cágate, lorito).
> This expression is used when something amazes you.
> AE: Well, I'll be damned!
> 
> Cágate lorito, a la boda del príncipe de Brunai fueron 8000 invitados!!!
> Shit, little parrot, 8000 guest went to the Prince of Brunai's wedding!!!
> 
> To fight to a broken arm (luchar a brazo partido).
> That means to fight as much as one possibly can
> AE: to fight to the finish; to give one's last ounce of strength; to give it your all.
> 
> Luché a brazo partido, pero no conseguí ganar esa partida de tenis...
> I fought to a broken arm, but I couldn't win that tennis match...
> 
> This is nothing of the other thursday (no es nada del otro jueves).
> This expression means that whatever you are referring to, is nothing out of the ordinary.
> AE: Nothing to write home about
> 
> ¿Te gustó la película? Bah...nada del otro jueves
> So did you like that film? Bah...nothing of the other Thursday, nothing special.
> 
> To be in the Valencia's moon (estar en la luna de Valencia).
> That means to be absent minded.
> AE: to be in dreamland
> SP{AR? MX?} Estar pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo.
> 
> 
> Profesor: Eh, despierta, estás en la luna de Valencia!
> Teacher: Hey, wake up, you are on Valencia's moon!
> 
> For if the flies (por si las moscas).
> Just in case...
> 
> To lose the stirrup (perder los estribos).
> To lose control over yourself...
> 
> To pay the duck (pagar el pato).
> To be blamed of something you are not guilty of.
> AE: to pay the piper
> 
> Copiamos todos en el examen, pero sólo yo pagué el pato...
> We all copied in that exam, but only I paid the duck...
> 
> There is not your aunt (no hay tu tía).
> There is no other way.
> ----Porque la tía se llamaba Remedios?
> 
> Volverás a casa antes de las cuatro. No hay tu tía.
> You'll come back before four...There is no aunt!
> 
> To give cat for hare (dar gato por liebre).
> To give something for something else.
> AE: to get something that's not what you bargained for [didn't expect]
> 
> Me dieron gato por liebre, me vendieron un cuadro que estaba firmado por Miró y me acabo de enterar de que es falso..
> 
> They gave me cat for hare, I bought a painting signed by Miró and I just found out it's a fake...
> 
> Who will be a darling and write down the equivalent idioms in English??    It would be a great way to learn them!!!
> Cheers
> La Be


----------



## Laia

Atención! Mirad que buena esta lista de aberraciones inglés-spanish que acabo de recibir por email... jajaja 


*HABLANDO EN PLATA / SPEAKING IN SILVER*

_Te presentamos un sencillo curso de "inglis" con el que aprenderás en una única lección las frases imprescindibles para sobrevivir en la tierra de Shakespeare._

*- You have more tale than little street: *tienes más cuento que calleja.
*- From lost to the river:* de perdidos al río.
*- Sissy the last:* marica el último.
*- Your pan has gone: *se te ha ido la olla.
*- That if you want rice Catherine:* que si quieres arroz, Catalina.
*- Shit little parrot:* cágate, lorito.
*- To fuck the female pig: *joder la marrana.
*- Marking parcel: *marcando paquete.
*- Which-o? *¿cualo?
*- You see less than Joseph Milks: *ves menos que Pepe Leches.
*- Until then, Lucas: *hasta luego, lucas.
*- Go away to frie asparagous:* vete a freír espárragos
*- Good of the Paraguay: *guai del Paraguay
*- You hallucinate little cucumbers*: alucinas pepinillos.
*- I am not able to, I am not able to: *no puedorrrrr, no puedorrrrr
*- Brother-in-laaaaaaw: *cuñaaaaaaaaaoo

Nada, solo quería dejar un toque de humor por aquí


----------



## hsam

Pero nunca he oido estos en inglaterra!!!

Hoz


----------



## Laia

hsam said:
			
		

> Pero nunca he oido estos en inglaterra!!!
> 
> Hoz


son malas traducciones al inglés de expresiones typical-spanish, por eso hacen gracia


----------



## Eugin

Laia, una preguntita:
¿son esas expresiones típicas de España?  Quizás por el hecho de ser argentina no las conocía y al no entenderlas, no me causan mucha gracia...
Pero confío en vos en que deben ser graciosas!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Alundra

Eugin said:
			
		

> Laia, una preguntita:
> ¿son esas expresiones típicas de España? Quizás por el hecho de ser argentina no las conocía y al no entenderlas, no me causan mucha gracia...
> Pero confío en vos en que deben ser graciosas!!
> 
> Saludos!!


 
No todas son graciosas, Eugin, lo que nos hace gracia es la traducción tan literal  

Alundra.


----------



## belén

He unido estas dos discusiones ya que tratan de lo mismo

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Laia

Eugin said:
			
		

> Laia, una preguntita:
> ¿son esas expresiones típicas de España? Quizás por el hecho de ser argentina no las conocía y al no entenderlas, no me causan mucha gracia...
> Pero confío en vos en que deben ser graciosas!!
> 
> Saludos!!


 
Alundra tiene razón, es la traducción al inglés, que es genial... jeje bueno yo me parto, aunque veo que en general no os ha hecho gracia... :s 
jeje


----------



## Laia

belen said:
			
		

> He unido estas dos discusiones ya que tratan de lo mismo
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


 
No había visto que ya se había escrito sobre el tema...


----------



## Alundra

To be in the Valencia's moon (estar en la luna de Valencia).
That means to be absent minded.
AE: to be in dreamland
SP{AR? MX?} Estar pensando en la inmortalidad del cangrejo.

Es que la luna de Valencia... 


 
There is not your aunt (no hay tu tía).
There is no other way.
----Porque la tía se llamaba Remedios? 

Jjejejeejjjee... Cuchuflete.. me has matao...


NO HAY TU TÍA. Expresión que se emplea para recalcar que algo carece de solución. Tiene su origen en un ungüento medicinal que en épocas pasadas se aplicaba como remedio para todos los males: la "atutía" o "tuthía". Mezcla de óxido de cinc y otras sales metálicas, la autía fue empezada a utilizar por los árabes con fines oftalmológicos. El dicho "no hay tu tía", derivación de "no hay atutía", se empleaba para indicar que una enfermedad no tenía remedio ni aplicando el citado preparado. (OmiWeb)

No sé si será cierto... 

Alundra.


----------



## Pantaruxada

La expresión "no hay tu tía" es incorrecta. Es "no hay tutía" ("tutía" proviene de la "atutía" que comenta Alundra y no tiene nada que ver con lazos familiares).



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> *tutía.*
> (Del ár. hisp. attutíyya, este del ár. clás. tūtiyā('), y este del sánscr. tuttha).
> 1. f. atutía.
> no hay ~.
> 1. expr. coloq. U. para dar a entender a alguien que no debe tener esperanza de conseguir lo que desea o de evitar lo que teme.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Alundra tiene razón, es la traducción al inglés, que es genial... jeje bueno yo me parto, aunque veo que en general no os ha hecho gracia... :s
> jeje


 

jajajaja, son expresiones tipicas de España traducidas literalmente al inglés, a mi me han hecho mucha gracia, pero claro, entiendo que quien no las conocía no le digan nada, es normal... 

Saludos

Mei


----------

